# NEED HELP! Browning Gold Hunter vs. Winchester Super X2



## snowbrooks69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I need some input please. I am going to purchase my first semi-auto shotgun. I narrowed my choices down to the browning gold hunter or the winchester super x 2.. So far I think the Wichsester fit's me a bit better. The winchester I can get for $819 and the Browing Gold for $799!!! In your guy's opion what's a better gun. I know the have the same internal parts. I am 5'10" and 195 lbs. should I go with a 26" or a 28" barrel?? Both of these guns are in my price range, I could also spend a bit more and get the Benelli super black eagle one for $1000. But, I like the prices of the browning and the winchester. Please give me some input ASAP. I would like to by a gun fast to go duck hunting. I mainly duck hunt, and some goose and turkey.... Thank you guys so much for inputs.... :-?


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

I am a big browning guy and own the gold hunter. If you are a fair weather hunter the gold performs decent. If you hunt in extreme conditions(cold/rain) the gold is disappointing. I would upgrade to the SBEagle. The eagle doesn"t look or feel as nice as the browning/SX2 but outperforms in bad weather. Just my 2 cents.

p.s 28" barrel is my choice


----------



## wifowler (Dec 14, 2006)

I own both. Can't go wrong with either IMHO. They are 'tools' and as such deserve some care and cleaning. Treat them accordingly and they will last a lifetime.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Are you sure on that SX2 price? They usually are $100-$150 below what a comparable Browning. Is one a 3 1/2" and the other a 3". Need to know what kind of apples we are comparing.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

After many years of hunting, there are 4 SBEII's and 1 SBEI in my family. They're great for hunting in all conditions and all game. My two older brothers have the SBEII's really like the 24" barrels. By the time you put a Patternmaster type choke on them you're back up to 26". The performance is flawless and maintenence is the simplest of all the auto loaders. Having my SBEI perform in MN and Texas for ducks and geese, and SD for pheasants, I've never been disappointed.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

They are mechanically very similar, and both good guns. The Gold comes with a magazine cut off, and the SX2 does not.


----------



## odiewan (Sep 23, 2006)

I have owned multiples of both and none has ever failed me. I like the synthetic stocks that are typically on SX2's. I also like the higher rib on SX2's. That's why I have two of them and traded off my last BGH. If the Browning fits you better, I would get one over the SX2.

Price-wise, I think you should investigate the used market. You will only have to pay $500-$650 for a nice version of either gun. I've only bought one of my 6 BGH/SX2's new and never had a problem with any of them.

As was said earlier, clean them and they will take care of you.

Good luck,
Sean


----------

